# Looking for an Atlanta gaming group



## sumradagnoth (Sep 18, 2006)

Just moved to Atlanta from Florida, and looking to join up with a group here.
Mainly interested in 3.5e, but open to anything - just want to find a game! 

email or pm if anything available


----------

